#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  Best multi purpose credit card in Sri Lanka?

## Maduravasan

What is the best credit card for multiple purposes? everyday shopping, travel & other discounts

----------


## Beacon

> What is the best credit card for multiple purposes? everyday shopping, travel & other discounts


Most of the Sri Lankan online brands giving huge rebate for Sampath, Commercial and Amex, Even i save 20% through Amex when flying through emirates to Singapore in January. Checkout the current promotion and perks from Compare Credit Cards in Sri Lanka. Compare And Apply Online!

----------

